Ask HN: How do you become a better problem solver? - rohanmahajan
======
Shanedora
I came across an article published by a MIT professor on solving complex
problems. I'm going crazy right now because I can't seem to find it anywhere.
However, I did come across this site which looked interesting. Perhaps you'll
get something out of it.

[https://ccmit.mit.edu/problem-solving/](https://ccmit.mit.edu/problem-
solving/)

------
rohanmahajan
I understand that solving new problems is helpful but how do you ensure that
you don't develop specific domain knowledge and instead improve your overall
problem solving capabilities.

